# BPC-157 article. Must Read.



## Sully (Apr 2, 2018)

This is an excellent article on BPC-157, with links to all the available research at the bottom. The big eye opener for me is that BPC-157 is orally active. Had no idea, never seen anyone mention this before. And it’s not patentable, so none of the pharmaceutical drug companies have any interest in it. Lots of great info in this one. 

BPC-157, the Orally Available Peptide That Repairs Tendon, Muscle, Intestines, Teeth, Bone and More in Vitro & Vivo - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## grizz (Apr 2, 2018)

Great article. I actually used BPC orally to speed up healing of some GI problems I'd had. What normally would take a couple weeks to get back to normal was good to go in about 5 days.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I love BPC-157.  It helped my elbows that wouldn’t heal on their own. It helped quite a few injuries in my body.  I’ve never tried using it orally, only locally.


----------



## odin (Apr 3, 2018)

Great read. Will anyone try it orally? An injection is easy so I don't mind doing that. If it has other benefits taken orally it could be worth a try. That info about the NSAID's was very interesting. Sully thanks for posting.


----------



## striffe (Apr 8, 2018)

Very interesting info. I am going to order some of this now as my elbows have been aching whilst training.


----------



## striffe (Apr 8, 2018)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I love BPC-157.  It helped my elbows that wouldn’t heal on their own. It helped quite a few injuries in my body.  I’ve never tried using it orally, only locally.



What dose did you use for your elbows? My tendonitis has been flaring up quite badly recently.


----------



## Viking (Apr 9, 2018)

Great article. Never thought about taking it orally. Has anyone tried it that way on here?


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 12, 2018)

Great Read


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 12, 2018)

I've been AAS for 20yrs, but only recently started edjucating my self on Peptides & HGH; so this was helpful; thanks


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 13, 2018)

I keep hearing people rave about bpc 157 so much that I want to try it but don't really have any injuries (thankfully) that I need to address currently.. Are their systemic benefits? Also, could it help with knee cartilage regrowth? I believe I've read that may be asking too much from the compound.


----------



## SURGE (Apr 24, 2018)

Great read. I plan to start this soon. I read most get more benefits from this than tb500. Do people who have used both agree?


----------



## BG (Apr 29, 2018)

BPC is incredible!! My elbows had gotten so bad i couldn't do body weight dips and absolutely nothing was working. 
A couple of runs with the BPC had me 75% of normal. Never tried it orally


----------



## montego (Apr 29, 2018)

Been looking into Bpc157 the last few days since I tore my Sartorius.

Thank you for this article!

Now who to hit up and get some from [emoji6]


----------



## Aton (Apr 30, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Been looking into Bpc157 the last few days since I tore my Sartorius.
> 
> Thank you for this article!
> 
> Now who to hit up and get some from [emoji6]





Sent u a pm on where u may want to pick some up from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (May 1, 2018)

Aton - brotha 
I was wondering when you would come over here and check us out. 
Lots of cool shit going on and lots to come


----------



## Aton (May 1, 2018)

squatster said:


> Aton - brotha
> I was wondering when you would come over here and check us out.
> Lots of cool shit going on and lots to come





Oh I’ve been sneakin around popping my head in here and there lol.
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

